# VAC Mandate Letter 2021



## The Bread Guy (17 Dec 2021)

Goals from the Mandate Letter (16 Dec 2021 version also attached in case link doesn't work):


> I ask that you achieve results for Canadians by delivering the following commitments.
> 
> Continue to reduce wait times and ensure Veterans and their families receive decisions on applications in a timely manner, including by investing resources to hire case workers and adjudicators, enhance disability benefit processing and advance innovative digital solutions.
> In collaboration with the Minister of National Defence, ensure support is available to Veterans affected by sexual misconduct in the military, including access to peer support services and services provided by the Sexual Misconduct Resource Centre.
> ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Dec 2021)

BS


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Dec 2021)

Back in the day when a mandate letter was a mandate letter. 

Now they’re 1/3 willed with woke signaling and advertising and pre-campaigning for the 2023 election.  There is no clarity for what the PM sees as a vision for Canadian Defence, per se…just a chain of jingoistic feel-good inspirational teamwork aspirations…


----------



## YZT580 (18 Dec 2021)

The Bread Guy said:


> Goals from the Mandate Letter (16 Dec 2021 version also attached in case link doesn't work):


"Ensure that modern Veterans, as well as women, Indigenous, racialized and LGBT2Q Veterans from all conflicts are recognized"


 Grammatically this would indicate that older vets who are male move to the back of the line.  It is only the minorities from older conflicts that will receive aid.


----------



## brihard (18 Dec 2021)

YZT580 said:


> "Ensure that modern Veterans, as well as women, Indigenous, racialized and LGBT2Q Veterans from all conflicts are recognized"
> 
> 
> Grammatically this would indicate that older vets who are male move to the back of the line.  It is only the minorities from older conflicts that will receive aid.


That falls under the 'commemoration' LOO, not benefits/aid/services. Very, very easy to find lots of commemorative material on the white dudes who won VCs- and there's nothign wrong with that! But they probably want to try to better highlight the contributions to our war efforts and national defense of everybody else. I don't particularly have a problem with it; as a white dude who did Afghanistan, I don't feel shortchanged at all in the 'thank me for my service' department. By all means let's show other Canadians people who look like them, have names and faces like them.  Included in the same para is a call for better recognition of those who served in our smaller missions, as well as who have stepped up protecting Canadians in DOMOPS. I'm 100% for that.

Very little in terms of real deliverables here. There's the employment strategy and qualification recognition (which is admittedly a really good thing to work on), the Rapid Housing Initiative and other supports for homelessness (IMHO veterans homelessness, while an issue, is somewhat overblown in how it's laid at the feet of the feds... But that's another conversation), and otherwise just a bunch of 'do the stuff you're doing better'.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Dec 2021)

Airbus A330 MRTT and new Bombardier Global jets…about the only firm ‘we’re thinking of buying these’ so that the Government can say ‘well, we said we were going to do this.  It was even in the MND’s mandate letter.”


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Dec 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> .  There is no clarity for what the PM sees as a vision for Canadian Defence, per se…just a chain of jingoistic feel-good inspirational teamwork aspirations…


JT doesn't have any vision other than what is good for JT and his minions.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Dec 2021)

Rewritten from the last one. It'll recieve the same attention. The Minister will send an explanatory email out to everyone at VAC, with a little pep portion. Some will read it, most won't. Everything will then carry on as normal.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Dec 2021)

YZT580 said:


> "Ensure that *modern Veterans*, as well as women, Indigenous, racialized and LGBT2Q Veterans from all conflicts are recognized"
> 
> 
> Grammatically this would indicate that older vets who are male move to the back of the line.  It is only the minorities from older conflicts that will receive aid.



Nice to see the adept use of such an oxymoron


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Dec 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> Nice to see the adept use of such an oxymoron


…goes best with a splash of “selective inclusiveness.”


----------



## RangerRay (19 Dec 2021)

When Gordon Campbell was first elected premier of BC, the first thing he did to promote “openness” was make public the mandate letters to ministers long kept secret. Lo and behold when made public, it was the same politi-doublespeak pablum long found in government press releases. Needless to say, after the first public release of these letters, the legislative press gallery did not cover them again. 

When Trudeau first announced this, we in BC had seen this movie before and it was less than impressive.


----------

